# Έχουμε εμείς τέτοιο παιχνίδι (και αν ναι, πώς το λέμε);



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2016)

(Πρόκειται για το γερμανικό κοινωνικό παιχνίδι Münzwurf = ρίψη νομίσματος)

Χρειάζονται: οινοπνευματώδη, ένα μπολ, ένα νόμισμα

Οι παίκτες κάθονται γύρω γύρω σ' ένα τραπέζι. Στη μέση του τραπεζιού τοποθετείται το μπολ (λεκάνη, πιάτο κλπ). Ο στόχος είναι να ρίξεις το νόμισμα μέσα στο μπολ. Η δυσκολία είναι ότι οι παίκτες πρέπει να πετύχουν τον στόχο με γκελ πάνω στο τραπέζι. Οι παίκτες παίζουν με τη σειρά και όποιος πετύχει να μείνει το νόμισμά του στο μπολ μπορεί να βάζει στους άλλους παίκτες μια άσκηση, π.χ. να κάνει 10 πουσάπ και μετά να πιει το ποτό της παρέας (π.χ. μπίρες) μονορούφι. Μια άλλη άσκηση είναι π.χ. να αλλάξουν οι παίκτες ονόματα μεταξύ τους και όποιος χρησιμοποιήσει μετά λάθος όνομα να πρέπει να πιει ένα ποτό μονορούφι. Ένας άλλος παίκτης μπορεί π.χ. να ακυρώσει όλες τις ασκήσεις. 

Η πλάκα μεγαλώνει αν εκτελούνται ταυτόχρονα πολλές ασκήσεις. Φυσικά, οι παίκτες πρέπει να έχουν ανάλογες αντοχές.


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2016)

Σημάδι με κέρματα. Το βάφτισα έτσι πριν από ένα λεπτό. :)

Καλημέρα.


----------



## Earion (Jan 19, 2016)

Μου θυμίζει κάτι σαν παιχνίδι με καπάκια από μπουκάλια αναψυκτικών, με κέρματα αντί για καπάκια. Θα μπορούσε να το περιγράψει κανείς σαν γκαζές με κέρματα αντί για βώλους;

Υ. Γ. καπάκια ή τσιγκάκια


----------



## crystal (Jan 19, 2016)

Εμείς έχουμε το "πίνω στην υγειά του στρατηγού Πατ", έναν από τους πιο πρωτότυπους κι εφευρετικούς τρόπους να καταστρέψεις το συκώτι σου (και μόνο που το θυμήθηκα έκανε γκελ το στομάχι μου). Επίσης υπάρχει και το μπαμ.


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2016)

...
Δεν έχουμε, διαδεδομένο τουλάχιστον, αλλά μοιάζει με τον Βεζίρη, απόγονο των αστραγάλων, με ποτά*:



daeman said:


> ... Παίζουμε Βεζίρη*;
> 
> *Στέκει όρθιο το σπιρτοκούτι στη μικρή πλευρά: γίνεσαι Βασιλιάς, λες στον Βεζίρη σε ποιον θα ρίξει τη φάπα ή την αυτοσχέδια κασκαρίκα. Στέκει στη μεγάλη πλευρά: γίνεσαι Βεζίρης, τις ρίχνεις, δεν τις τρως. Ξάπλα με την «καλή» πλευρά πάνω: είσαι ο «ψωμάς», τη βγάζεις καθαρή. Ξάπλα με την ανάποδη: είσαι «κλέφτης» και τις τρως. Κι αν είσαι Βεζίρης και γίνεις και Βασιλιάς ή τούμπαλιν, κάνεις ό,τι θες στους κλέφτες χωρίς προειδοποίηση. Μέχρι να γίνει άλλος βασιλιάς και να ξεπληρωθούν τα οφειλόμενα.
> http://schoolpress.sch.gr/dimdimain/η-στηλη-μασ-με-τα-ανεκδοτα/








* όπως έχουν παίξει το παιχνίδι ουκ ολίγες παρέες.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 19, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> (Πρόκειται για το γερμανικό κοινωνικό παιχνίδι Münzwurf = ρίψη νομίσματος)
> 
> Χρειάζονται: οινοπνευματώδη, ένα μπολ, ένα νόμισμα
> 
> ...



Πλάκα θα έχει πολλή. Εγώ στο τέλος μπορεί να έβγαζα και τα ρούχα μου, αν είναι για τα ποτά.


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2016)

crystal said:


> Εμείς έχουμε το "πίνω στην υγειά του στρατηγού Πατ", έναν από τους πιο πρωτότυπους κι εφευρετικούς τρόπους να καταστρέψεις το συκώτι σου (και μόνο που το θυμήθηκα έκανε γκελ το στομάχι μου). ...



Κουπάτες. Στην αφεντιά σου:

—Κουτελοβαρίσκω σου.
—Αντιστέκομαί σου!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 19, 2016)

crystal said:


> Εμείς έχουμε το "πίνω στην υγειά του στρατηγού Πατ", έναν από τους πιο πρωτότυπους κι εφευρετικούς τρόπους να καταστρέψεις το συκώτι σου (και μόνο που το θυμήθηκα έκανε γκελ το στομάχι μου).


Αυτό σκέφτηκα κι εγώ ως πιο σχετικό, αλλά δεν είναι ούτε αρκετά γνωστό, ούτε αρκετά όμοιο, ούτε έχει αρκετά βολικό όνομα για να το συσχετίσουμε εδώ.


----------

